# The Bash Brothers



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

These are pics of my boys. Hopefully they've uploaded properly. Please forgive me if they haven't, I'm on my netbook which is pants.

Ari and Janco are 7 weeks old today and I got them last week. Not sure what their 'colouring' is, but Janco has a weird brown splodge on his nose.

They have yet to let me pick them up despite the woman who gave me them saying they where regually handled so any tips would be great.

They're very cool little brothers and love flicking dust at my hand for some reason  Janco is the more dominant brother and though Ari tried it on a few times when I first got them they seem to be getting along perfectly well.

THought I'd share


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

I love that last photo, very cheeky looking.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Janco is a cutie!! They look like cheeky little characters


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love Janco and Ari. Is it possible that Janco is a himalayan?


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

They look cute! 
Just pick them up by tails, and place on your palm. Mice dont usually walk in your hand before really tame.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks 

A himalayan? cool, any ideas about Ari?

I managed to get Janco out last night and hes a little sweetie (well, he was after I got him out of my shirt!) spent a lot of time playing with my ear rings. Havnt managed to get hold of Ari yet but will defo keep trying. Their amasing little things.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does Ari have dark eyes or light eyes? Also, is Janco's body white or cream? He looks white in the pictures, save for his nose.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Jancos body is white though last night I noticed he may have a cream on his sides- though that may have been the lighting as I've not noticed it before now.

I cant tell if Ari's eyes are pink or not tbh. I think they are but they go very very dark unlike his brothers which are always obviously pink.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If Ari has pink eyes, it's possible he might be a dark champagne. Is he pet stock or show stock?


----------

